# Run Pips! Ruuun!!



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

The Peacemaker is ready for launch. I am going to put myself totally out there and say this is the single best bomb cigarlive has ever seen. Don't bother ducking, don't bother weaving, just run your lil Italian ass OFF!!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Is that a ring box??


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John51277 said:


> Is that a ring box??


I think he's gonna propose....HAHAHAHAHAH!!

Your GIANT box with 10lbs of peanut foam does not SCARE THE GREAT ONE!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Yep, I think Lok wants to offer an "engagement ring" size package to the LK... <G> Obviously Squid will not personally observe the various rantings and ravings and claims of insertions... As an impartial Smack-Talk judge, I'll simply have to see who survives... <G>


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Hahaha oh man how is PiPe gonna counter this one?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

louistogie said:


> Hahaha oh man how is PiPe gonna counter this one?


The only way I know how....need to call La Casa........del Habanos that is....  Hope someone likes the forbidden fruit!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> The only way I know how....need to call La Casa........del Habanos that is....  Hope someone likes the forbidden fruit!


WHAT! hahah 
I guess its game over then, sorry Lok!
:lol:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Would you guys blame me if there was a ring in there? We've all seen his stash, unimited access!!! HMMMMMMM (in voice of Homer) Forbidden staaasshhh....... (druel, gargle, gargle).


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

louistogie said:


> WHAT! hahah
> I guess its game over then, sorry Lok!
> :lol:


Hey, he does have the advantage of going last in the 2nd round. Trust me if these bombs past each other in the air... I would win!!! Prepared to be floored!!!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Hey, he does have the advantage of going last in the 2nd round. Trust me if these bombs past each other in the air... I would win!!! Prepared to be floored!!!


Hahah I gotta see this.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Hey, he does have the advantage of going last in the 2nd round. Trust me if these bombs past each other in the air... I would win!!! Prepared to be floored!!!


You are right bud...there is an advantage of going last...but you wanted to be the brave one and strike first!!  But really...this is looking like a bomb for the ages....I already had something in mind for Round 2 and now I will see if it was gonna be enough...but after seeing this box, I know 98% of this board would be done....finito...no comeback!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

The whistle never moved the train!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> You are right bud...there is an advantage of going last...but you wanted to be the brave one and strike first!!  But really...this is looking like a bomb for the ages....I already had something in mind for Round 2 and now I will see if it was gonna be enough...but after seeing this box, I know 98% of this board would be done....finito...no comeback!


Wow is that a tinge of respect from the great LK? I think it might be....


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

You know what would be funny, get a big box, write kaboom all over the sides and "**** USA" or something, and make the return address Lok's address!

FBI would show up and that would be the greatest CL hit!

Ok no that's mean but dayum that's a huge box!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Wow is that a tinge of respect from the great LK? I think it might be....


you're slowly moving up my ladder my friend....perhaps promoted to Triple A after this lands...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Yeah, that bomb looks sick....but come on, you think you can beat Pips?
I'd be happy just breaking even.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> you're slowly moving up my ladder my friend....perhaps promoted to Triple A after this lands...


Lets see what ya say when it lands... tripple A would be an insult!!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

how about Sock-O?????


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

you guys are nuts...thats one scary box...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Put the fear of God in him !!!! lol


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Wow! This is a make it or break it hit for Lok. I'm anxious to see the contents of that zinger!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> The only way I know how....need to call La Casa........del Habanos that is....  Hope someone likes the forbidden fruit!


I knew it...I knew the Habanos would come out sooner or later! Damn, this is getting scary!!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Labman said:


> I knew it...I knew the Habanos would come out sooner or later! Damn, this is getting scary!!


This is where it gets ugly....time for him to put down those new sticks he just got....I hope he is really for some super top shelf! I think I'm gonna convert him to the darkside after this!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John51277 said:


> how about Sock-O?????


Mr. Socko.....

Damien the Snake.....









Miss Elizabeth.....









Matilda the Britsh Bulldog.....

and finally Koko B. Ware's Parrot...









They are all coming out to lay the smack down!! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> This is where it gets ugly....time for him to put down those new sticks he just got....I hope he is really for some super top shelf! I think I'm gonna convert him to the darkside after this!


You may have to lay the *SMACK* down on this cat!!!!
*THESE ARE THE LAST 2 GUYS HE TOOK OUT LoK, You have been WARNED!!!!!*


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John51277 said:


> You may have to lay the *SMACK* down on this cat!!!!
> *THESE ARE THE LAST 2 GUYS HE TOOK OUT LoK, You have been WARNED!!!!!*


HAHAHAH!! Heyyyyy! That looks like Doc Stogie Fresh and Paul (CigarFiend) after they both got mauled by the LK with 150 Ultra Premiums sticks!!! They are still out of commission! Were you at the hospital John?? LOL


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Holy crap...Koko B. Ware! That takes me back!! I used to watch him wrestle, with my Dad years ago! 

Remember JYD, George "The Animal" Steele, Jimmy "Superfly" Snooka (My Favourite)?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> HAHAHAH!! Heyyyyy! That looks like Doc Stogie Fresh and Paul (CigarFiend) after they both got mauled by the LK with 150 Ultra Premiums sticks!!! They are still out of commission! Were you at the hospital John?? LOL


Someone had to light thier cigars, thier arms were gone!!!!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

This will be fun to watch.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I just can't wait to see whats in that damn box!!!!!!!!!!!!! This should be good.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

The "Peacemaker" launched today at about noon. You east coasters have 2 days to get the hell outa dodge. My advice is to check the weather see which way the wind is blowing, and go the otherway. SHIT IS GOING DOWN!!!!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

"Peacemaker" I love it!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Man... this is just sick!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> The "Peacemaker" launched today at about noon. You east coasters have 2 days to get the hell outa dodge. My advice is to check the weather see which way the wind is blowing, and go the otherway. SHIT IS GOING DOWN!!!!!!


LOL....Meet me in the club....LoK is going down....Meet me in the Hood...LoK is a Clown....Meet at the bar...shit is going downnn....LOL...cmon Son...you cant see the Killer!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm kind of psyched to see this one.


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

We need to nickname this LoK guy!!! Maybe something like PiPsqueak???? 

LoK, you should have been a man of surprise and FedEx'd that bomb, he would not have suspected it today!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I thought about overnighting it... then I saw how much it cost LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

John51277 said:


> We need to nickname this LoK guy!!! Maybe something like PiPsqueak????
> 
> LoK, you should have been a man of surprise and FedEx'd that bomb, he would not have suspected it today!!!


But see John....minor leaguers dont think of these things.... lol


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> But see John....minor leaguers dont think of these things.... lol


This is TRUE!!!!!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Oh Smack--Lok17 & L K is at it again? What the hell is going on with these guy's? What did LK do to him to piss him off---pee in his cornflakes or something--damn---Big Box---It may have a blo-me-up doll in it. Now that would be cool--but, I doubt it! The content's I got to see!


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Ya know what it is Tobac....Round 1 wasnt enough for young LoK....he wants to make a name for himself....so he targets the LK. I am expecting the bomb of bombs with his next hit the way he is hyping it....we will see....but I already started building my own "Peacekeeper"....but mine is called the "PeaceKiller" cause there is NO WAY that LoK will recover from my hit!!! NO WAY SON!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> Ya know what it is Tobac....Round 1 wasnt enough for young LoK....he wants to make a name for himself....so he targets the LK. I am expecting the bomb of bombs with his next hit the way he is hyping it....we will see....but I already started building my own "Peacekeeper"....but mine is called the "PeaceKiller" cause there is NO WAY that LoK will recover from my hit!!! NO WAY SON!


Is that a challange?


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

It's all fun and games until someone gets thier wife blown to hell!!!!


----------

